# Bu bina Atatürk tarafından yaptırılmış.. (passive yapı)



## placeboo

merhalar arkadaşlar.

passive yapıda -----  Bu bina Atatürk tarafından yaptırılmıştır -----  cümlesini ingilizceye nasıl çevirebiliriz.

                   ------     this building was built by Atatürk          ---     ile yanlış söylemiş olmaz mıyız? sonuçta binayı yapan Atatürk degil.


----------



## PorFavorDama

Merhaba,

"This building was ordered to build by Atatürk." olabilir belki ama gelecek cevapları beklemekte fayda var.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

This building had/has been built per Ataturk's wish.


----------



## FatihSarikan

This building was made to built by Atatürk. Gramer olarak böyle tercüme edilir. Ancak, böyle bir konuşma bir ingiliz için ne kadar güncel geçerli bir ifade olur bunu onlara sormak lazım


----------



## Rallino

It was Atatürk who had this building built.?


----------



## lizparcoeur

This building was built upon order of Atatürk.

Or you can drop the passive form maybe and say
Atatürk had this building done.


----------

